# Reds breeding..



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive got 10 reds and they are a year old.when will they breed and will they just breed without me doing anything to help them??


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

seems a little young yet, sexually matured p's are usually 1.5-2.0 years old. just keep a regular routine with weekly water changes and try and provide a stress free inviornment for your p's and one day you might have them spawn for you. good luck


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks.


----------

